# My Crystal Tank WIP



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Made a quick vid showing off my 60P tank with co2 injection. Did a massive trim and struggling to battle this thread algae 
If you look carefully you will see so many shrimpletts.
Awell 

Enjoy

Alex


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

You have a lot of different varieties of shrimp in your aquarium. Do they not interbreed?

Who eats the hair algae?



Symplicity said:


> Made a quick vid showing off my 60P tank with co2 injection. Did a massive trim and struggling to battle this thread algae
> If you look carefully you will see so many shrimpletts.
> Awell
> 
> ...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

any way you could do a horizontal video of the tank? Lol, or any way to change youtube from being retarded about vertically wide videos?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahha lol I filmed it on an iPhone vertically. I'll do another or find a way to rotate the source on my phone.

They do not interbreed and no1 eats the algae as I feed them good food


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice from what I can see . I love your rocks. Where did you get them?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> Very nice from what I can see . I love your rocks. Where did you get them?


Everything was from AI


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I dislike you are from Woodbridge... I want your CRS ... hah!

Nice tank, should take some pictures


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ooooo, my neck hurt from tilting to adjust to your odd angle ... 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

